# I like nice tools



## Dead Roman (Jul 7, 2011)

As much as the next guy, but from here on out im buying husky screwdrivers. Made in america and they will replace em in store no questions asked.



Still doin knipex pliers though, theres just no comparison.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Dead Roman said:


> As much as the next guy, but from here on out im buying husky screwdrivers. Made in america and they will replace em in store no questions asked.
> 
> 
> 
> Still doin knipex pliers though, theres just no comparison.


Craftsman does that too :thumbsup:
That's where all my money goes:thumbup:


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Dead Roman said:


> As much as the next guy, but from here on out im buying husky screwdrivers. Made in america and they will replace em in store no questions asked.
> 
> 
> 
> Still doin knipex pliers though, theres just no comparison.


 You guys made me buy a pair of Knipex pliers. I was starting to feel inferior, even though, I don't use tools as much anymore. :thumbup:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

retiredsparktech said:


> You guys made me buy a pair of Knipex pliers. I was starting to feel inferior...


 I think Freud talked a lot about tool envy. :laughing:


----------



## Dead Roman (Jul 7, 2011)

JoeKP said:


> Craftsman does that too :thumbsup:
> That's where all my money goes:thumbup:


Craftsman is about to stop doing that. And most their **** is made in china. Plus they carry small tool companies ****, then copy it, farm it out to china to avoit patent enfringement, then sell the same **** under the craftsman name.

Craftsman can go right to hell.


----------



## chadw (Jan 10, 2012)

Do not buy the greenlee small terminations screwdriver set. I got hpsed, one use and the tips mushed....thought it was a trustworthy brand because i like there strippers and other things... got a $9 set of crapsmen that work awesome. They have the swivel point at the end, did about 120 terminations in a plc and was in love


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Dead Roman said:


> Craftsman is about to stop doing that.
> Craftsman can go right to hell.


That would be "tool suicide' and they would be morons not to take back screwdrivers with worn out tips..


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Big John said:


> I think Freud talked a lot about tool envy. :laughing:


Now that was funny. 
I have 3 demolition screwdrivers, so there.


----------



## Dead Roman (Jul 7, 2011)

chadw said:


> Do not buy the greenlee small terminations screwdriver set. I got hpsed, one use and the tips mushed....thought it was a trustworthy brand because i like there strippers and other things... got a $9 set of crapsmen that work awesome. They have the swivel point at the end, did about 120 terminations in a plc and was in love


Greenlee hand tools are all chinese.


----------



## Resiguy (Dec 5, 2007)

Dead Roman said:


> Craftsman is about to stop doing that. And most their **** is made in china. Plus they carry small tool companies ****, then copy it, farm it out to china to avoit patent enfringement, then sell the same **** under the craftsman name.
> 
> Craftsman can go right to hell.



They are? Please say it's not true!


----------



## Dead Roman (Jul 7, 2011)

Resiguy said:


> They are? Please say it's not true!


Its true


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Dead Roman said:


> Its true


When does this new policy take effect?
Hopefully not soon.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Dead Roman said:


> Craftsman is about to stop doing that. And most their **** is made in china. Plus they carry small tool companies ****, then copy it, farm it out to china to avoit patent enfringement, then sell the same **** under the craftsman name.
> 
> Craftsman can go right to hell.


I'd still buy. I like a matching set


----------



## Cherry Hill Bill (Jan 8, 2013)

B4T said:


> That would be "tool suicide' and they would be morons not to take back screwdrivers with worn out tips..


Everyone now knows about their warranty and uses it, some of their tools are complete losses because of it. They would be better off not selling any of those tools than to continue to sell them at a loss and keep replacing them forever.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

B4T said:


> That would be "tool suicide' and they would be morons not to take back screwdrivers with worn out tips..


I do agree, there is too much competition in hand tools for them to do that. I only have craftsman for my truck wrenching tools... all my electrical tools are grease/oil free


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Dead Roman said:


> I like nice tools.


And I like turtles.

Someone on the site said it: you can put a lifetime guarantee on a turd, and it is still a guaranteed piece of ****.


----------



## Dave L (Jul 6, 2011)

My mom worked for sears for a while and she had told me that people were going to yard sales then exchanging the broken tools for new ones. SO apparently what they want is you to keep the receipt to prove that you are the original purchaser. BS as far as I am concerned who keeps receipts for years and years?


----------



## Dave L (Jul 6, 2011)

come to think of it I have a large beater craftsman screwdriver that has a broken tip, maybe I will try exchanging it. Some screws are tough you know, NO I would Never, ever, use a screwdriver as a chisel.


----------



## Dead Roman (Jul 7, 2011)

ibuzzard said:


> And I like turtles.
> 
> Someone on the site said it: you can put a lifetime guarantee on a turd, and it is still a guaranteed piece of ****.


May be a turd, but its one less dollar sent to those godless heathen chinese.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Dead Roman said:


> May be a turd, but its one less dollar sent to those godless heathen chinese.


 I've been looking very hard at the line of tools from Gray Industrial Tools....mostly because they are still exclusively made in Canada.:thumbsup::thumbsup: I'm not a huge fan of their linesman pliers but the screwdrivers and nut drivers are pretty damn good and their wrenches and sockets are very good.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

*Sears accused of misleading public on Craftsman line*


> *A lawsuit says the company wrongly claimed its tools were made in America. A California judge refuses to certify class-action status, but plaintiffs say they will appeal.*





*Sears Holdings Corporation's Statement Regarding Craftsman Max Axess™ Locking Wrench*

*Wrench Inventor Claims Sears Stole His Idea, Took It to China*

*Popular Wrench Fights a Chinese Rival*


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Dead Roman said:


> May be a turd, but its one less dollar sent to those godless heathen chinese.


 They abort in the third trimester and they eat cats, dogs and monkeys, while still alive. 
And they claim to be one of the oldest civilizations.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Celtic said:


> *Wrench Inventor Claims Sears Stole His Idea, Took It to China*


 That just sucks. I've always been a die-hard Craftsman buyer, too, just because their mechanics tools often are American made.

I wonder what's stopping the inventor from saying "The hell with you, Sears" and going to every other big-box in town with his idea? Seems like someone would be interested.


----------



## chadw (Jan 10, 2012)

Dead Roman said:


> Greenlee hand tools are all chinese.


Go figure, wyf


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

It's too easy to bash Craftsman. Over the past 20 years they've done everything possible to kill the brand. This, from the people who practically invented marketing. These days, it's even found at K-Mart and Ace hardware. Yet, there was once a time everyone swore by them, rather than at them.

Lest this thread become a 'bash 'em' thread, I'd like to lay out a few facts.

First off, let me start with the honor code: "I will not lie, cheat, or steal, now will I tolerate those who do." I try to follow this. This is why I went against the crowd in the late '70's and stopped doing business with Sears.

You see, in the late '70's (1977?) Sears was found to have lied like a rug in order to cheat a teenager out of his patent for their 'push to relaese' ratchet. That's not my opinion; that's what the courts said. The suit, and the various appeals, revealed how the policy was deliberate, and the managers who screwed the kid continued to prosper at Sears.

In the '90's, Sears did exactly the same thing to the guy who invented the Rotozip. They asked him to develop a product, decided against the product, and immediately began importing a Chinese alternative design. Ultimately, in 2011 the guy made far more from the suit than he ever made selling his Rotozip firm to Bosch.

The latest claim is made by the guy with the 'gorilla wrench,' or whatever it's called. He sold them for a while through Sears, Sears tweaked the design, dumped him, and brought in a Chinese variation.

It can be a fine line between stealing an idea and coming up with a fair alternative. Sears, for years, went out of its' way to avoid licensing arrangements. That's why their adjustable pliers are not quite like Channellocks and their locking pliers are not quite like Vise-Grips.

A crook is a crook is a crook. I won't deal with crooks. IMO, Sears is crooked to the core, and I won't have their merchandise in my house, on my truck, or in my shop. Period.

You will find a similar record of sleaze in every Sears-affilliated firm. Again, not my opinion, but court records. There's a reason Sears went from being the 'world's largest retailer' to bankruptcy court. Let them die.


----------



## ptcrtn (Mar 14, 2011)

Pratt-Read Screwdriver made in USA :thumbsup:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

The dollar store sells screwdrivers too. I have seen them quite often at customers houses...


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

http://m.dollartree.com/mt/www.doll...-Sets-2-ct-Packs/212c309c263p321282/index.pro
http://m.dollartree.com/mt/www.doll...Screwdriver-Sets/212c309c263p321482/index.pro


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Amish Electrician said:


> It's too easy to bash Craftsman. These days, it's even found at K-Mart ...
> 
> There's a reason Sears went from being the 'world's largest retailer' to bankruptcy court. Let them die.


You do know that K-Mart emerged from bankruptcy [2002] and purchased Sears [2004].

Sears had closed some stores [2011/2012], but I did not find any stories of them actually filing for bankruptcy.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Rollie73 said:


> I've been looking very hard at the line of tools from Gray Industrial Tools....mostly because they are still exclusively made in Canada.:thumbsup::thumbsup: I'm not a huge fan of their linesman pliers but the screwdrivers and nut drivers are pretty damn good and their wrenches and sockets are very good.


I have a set of Gray insulated Robbies, green red and black. After all they're from where I lived in Ontario - Brampton! Great screwdriver tips. Handles a little wimpy compared to the Weras that I'm used to though.

FWIW the pliers and such are made in USA by an affiliate of theirs. I had the cable cutters, which were alright until a foreman borrowed them to cut a live 10/3 BX  I also had a pair of their needlenoses, which was great to use but the tip snapped after very little use. Warranty replacement was no problem at the place I bought them from but the replacement pair broke exactly the same way in even less time. I bought Knipex and moved on. 

I do want to get Gray wrenches and sockets though.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

got one of these guys
its a lot nicer than trying to use an inspection mirror
http://www.harborfreight.com/Digita...zIjoiNjkuOTkiLCJwcm9kdWN0X2lk
IjoiNzc0NyJ9
 :thumbup:


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

I use the American made Lowes screwdrivers. Not much pain when I lose one!


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

Everybody raves about lifetime warranties, then tons of people abuse the system. So the companies resort to Chinese labor and make it much harder to exchange tools under warranty to keep prices low.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

freeagnt54 said:


> Everybody raves about lifetime warranties, then tons of people abuse the system. So the companies resort to Chinese labor and make it much harder to exchange tools under warranty to keep prices low.


Thats always been my opinion but I was unable to state it as eloquently as you without being insulting.


----------



## jstagner (Jan 23, 2013)

Wow. All this tool talk, and no mention of Klein?? Family owned. 150 years. American made. Tradesman's brand of choice. Any questions?


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

You are misinformed. Only some of Kleins tools are U.S. made. Any questions?


----------



## smiley mcrib (Sep 25, 2011)

Our supply houses will warranty any Klein tools here. But I still refuse to buy them, why would I pay money for something that is just going to fail and frustrate me when I can spend the same or a little bit more for actual quality tools and not some brand that uses it's name to sell tools.


----------



## 12-Gauge (Aug 28, 2009)

Klien's good, but they too are now bringing in screwdrivers from Taiwn. 

No one can make EVERYTHING in the USA (look at all the parts on your truck). Ironically more of my Honda car is made in USA than my Dodge truck!

IDEAL brought screwdrivers back to the USA (they own pratt-reed), pliers and wrenchs too. I think by buying factories here. 

Guess it's a ying/yang thing - the old line brands are going off-shore while the new tool brands are growing US manufacturing.


----------



## mytoolbagistooheavy (Jan 24, 2013)

Used to have a bunch of old Craftsman tools that was handed down to me when I started working. They are alright nothing special. 

Now I got a new(somewhat) set of Kliens. These babies are good. Their magnetic tipped screwdrivers got a nice strong magnet.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

JoeKP said:


> http://m.dollartree.com/mt/www.doll...-Sets-2-ct-Packs/212c309c263p321282/index.pro
> http://m.dollartree.com/mt/www.doll...Screwdriver-Sets/212c309c263p321482/index.pro


 The Tool-Bench 8 in 1, is actually a pretty handy gadget to have on the bench. It has a built-in telescopic magnet, that's handy for fishing screws out of a small area.
For a buck, you can't go wrong.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

retiredsparktech said:


> The Tool-Bench 8 in 1, is actually a pretty handy gadget to have on the bench. It has a built-in telescopic magnet, that's handy for fishing screws out of a small area.
> For a buck, you can't go wrong.


Does it really. I may have to get a few


----------

